# Salomon Bindings--2014 Hologram vs. 2016 Defender



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So. The way a fully cambered board drives. You start your turn pushing your nose contact point, whether your heels or toes, and as you move through your turn you shift your weight toward the tail and finish pushing through your back contact points. Why does this matter? Salomon Shadow Fit noticeably limits you're ability to get a lot of power and drive into your contact points. On modernly shaped boards it's not really a problem as we have generally focused on moving the power points closer to our feet for between our feet. The A-Frame is a classically shaped and designed snowboard. A pretty freaking powerful one at that. 

I would highly recommend towards bindings like the Rome Targa, Now Drive, or Ride Capo. Stiffer bindings with loads of support and lateral drive.


----------



## fubuki (Jun 1, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Salomon Shadow Fit noticeably limits you're ability to get a lot of power and drive into your contact points.


I'm sorry, but that's a load of shit. In what way does Shadow Fit limit your ability to transfer power and drive? What does the construction of the heelcup have to do with transferring power to your toe side edge? Furthermore, I would posit Shadow Fit makes heel side turns more responsive. Although, there are different baseplate and highback compositions throughout the Shadow Fit line. The Quantum and Defender are very responsive bindings while still allowing considerable lateral flex from the soft heelcup.

I've been snowboarding for 23 years and have owned/ridden dozens of bindings from Burton, Union, Rome, K2, and others. I'm fully committed to Shadow Fit now and have Quantums, Defenders, and Holograms. I would suggest anyone to give them a try before disregarding them. 

It does take a little bit of time to get used to the feel, but I think a lot of people would be surprised how well they ride. Granted, Salomon bindings aren't perfect. I think the buckles and toe straps could use some work, but overall they're not that bad.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Posit eh? Yeah nice one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've owned Holograms and have ridden every incarnation of Shadow Fit and rode a few Relays. I've also ridden probably somewhere around 75 different bindings in the last 8 years. On top of that probably 250 different boards over the last 12.

The nature of how Shadow Fit works means you have less lateral drive in them. And I was talking about drive specifically at your contact points, not just your edge, and on a highly cambered stiff freeride board that's a big difference. Shadow fit is awesome on a wide variety of boards in just about every condition out there. But when you start talking about precision oriented aggressively cambered stiff freeride boards, you lose some of that power and precision due to that lateral play, enough so that on a board like the A-Frame you'll feel that loss. There aren't that many boards of the A-frames style out there anymore that still ask for that lateral stiffness. Even the Jones stuff has rocker tip and tail to help the board drive more underfoot. So it's not a widespread problem with Shadow Fit, but in this specific case they are less than ideal.


----------



## fubuki (Jun 1, 2015)

Nivek said:


> I've owned Holograms and have ridden every incarnation of Shadow Fit and rode a few Relays. I've also ridden probably somewhere around 75 different bindings in the last 8 years. On top of that probably 250 different boards over the last 12.
> 
> The nature of how Shadow Fit works means you have less lateral drive in them. And I was talking about drive specifically at your contact points, not just your edge, and on a highly cambered stiff freeride board that's a big difference. Shadow fit is awesome on a wide variety of boards in just about every condition out there. But when you start talking about precision oriented aggressively cambered stiff freeride boards, you lose some of that power and precision due to that lateral play, enough so that on a board like the A-Frame you'll feel that loss. There aren't that many boards of the A-frames style out there anymore that still ask for that lateral stiffness. Even the Jones stuff has rocker tip and tail to help the board drive more underfoot. So it's not a widespread problem with Shadow Fit, but in this specific case they are less than ideal.


I appreciate you clarifying your initial point, but I'm not sure I completely agree. To me lateral drive is more of function of weight transfer than binding composition, but I may be wrong. Boot stiffness is a big component as well. I will also say there's a big difference between the Shadow Fit construction of the Hologram/District and the Quantum/Defender. The latter is a much stiffer design and they're more responsive.

I've got an old school stiff cambered freeride board in the quiver that I don't really ride anymore. This discussion has intrigued me so I plan on taking it out this year and seeing how each Shadow Fit binding behaves. I've got a pair of Union Chargers I'll use as a control. I'm more than happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Freeride Rob (Nov 21, 2016)

*Defender all the way...*

I was just talking to the Salomon Sales Rep for my region. This guy spends a ton of time talking product, loads of days up at the hill, and has every binding in the Salomon line at his disposal and he swears by the Defender...it's a great binding for every type of riding style and rider. Also, they will work/fit quite nicely with your Dialog's!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, Shadow Fit tech is love it or hate it. Owned a pair of Defenders and the more I rode them the more I grew to hate them. 

If you want a ride where it feels like your binding screws have come loose and need to be tightened up, you'll dig it. If you don't, you probably won't.


----------

